# 78th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, June 18, 2008, at Fish Tale Willy's.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman plus one.... please....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Cycleman plus one.... please....


Gotta a hot date, do ya Michael? :lol:

:wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I heard there may be a "special" guest..........
You'll have the camera, CMan?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman plus one.... please....
> ...


I doo..... and he sure has a purrdy mouth......... :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Headed out. Gotta get a good seat! Should have 10ish, with the "threat" of a "special" guest or two!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Headed out. Gotta get a good seat! Should have 10ish, with the "threat" of a "special" guest or two!


Have a good time - can't wait to hear who the special guest(s) were!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll wait for our in-house photographer to post up.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I know who it was, I know!!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We'll wait for our in-house photographer to post up.


opcorn: On pins and needles here......

:lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I know too! I got the super secret pix txt last night. Shhh.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Me too.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had to work for a living today.... sorry....

TWO GUEST STARS!!!!!!!!

The super cool Rex with Ashton Cigars!!!!!!! (Stan's cool too!)



And our very own.............

Drum roll please.........

ANDY Da' WHITEFISH!!!!!!!!!!! is in town!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About to take him and the family to a Rays vs Cubs game in about 5 hours!!! ! :woohoo:



Oh.... and there were other Lazy Smoken Bastiadges....... :wink:



GREAT food too..... nice pick, Stan!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I REALLY need to move to Florida


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, Michael. Fun night!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You're so welcome, Stan.

I think we need these photos on page two of this fine thread...... :wink:



Cycleman said:


> Had to work for a living today.... sorry....
> 
> TWO GUEST STARS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like it was a great time!

I am jealous :sad: .

Nice pics, Thanks for posting them!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking good fellas :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

(Pssst...I have wifi at the hotel here, but I promised the wife I wouldn't get on the computer this week....but she is asleep so I have a bit of time)

What a great time!! Michael was an AWESOME host!!!! We ended up smoking 3 Commie Cohibas & a Fitipaldi that is going extinct...& all of them were Yummy, thank you Brian & Michael!!!!!!!! It was a good time & nice to meet the other Fellas...especially Stan!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice pictures Michael, thanks for sharing!


----------

